# Pipe Clamps Q's



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

I had to buy a 10x20 canvas car canopy to replace the one that got ripped to heck today.

Unfortunately, I had to buy another complete canopy (cheaper than buying just the canopy actually at HF).

My thought/question then was/is can I use the posts (they're aluminum I believe) as the pipes for pipe clamps or is aluminum too flimsy?

Thanks as always in advance


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Clamps*

New2
There is really only one way to find out. 
Hook it up and test. 
For small jobs, I bet it will work fine, but for big jobs, I think we will need steel. Keep the aluminum pipe short for shorter pulls. 
I've been watching some of the clamp jobs posted. Some are placing their bar clamps every 6". 
If you put enough, we can use rubber bands.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Too flimsy. Not threaded. How would you cut thread on thin aluminum?

George


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

GeorgeC said:


> Too flimsy. Not threaded. How would you cut thread on thin aluminum?
> 
> George


I wasn't aware pipe clamps were threaded - thought they were clamped on the pipes.

Oh well, - I'll put the tubes on ebay and cl see if they sell


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

One end threads and the other slides and clamps.


----------



## ezermester (Dec 3, 2014)

You can buy 3/4" threadless pipe clamps as well.


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

michaelpugh said:


> One end threads and the other slides and clamps.


Unless you have the Irwin pipe clamps shown here.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Very cool. Haven't seen those. Have you used them? Reliable?


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Reviews on your link don't look very good...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I can't see pipe clamps doing the job for you. You could buy 3/4" galvanized pipe but the clamp end would rust so bad I think you would have a difficult time getting it off when the time came to change the canopy. Doesn't the canopy have eyelets in it where you could use rope or ties to fasten it?


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> I can't see pipe clamps doing the job for you. You could buy 3/4" galvanized pipe but the clamp end would rust so bad I think you would have a difficult time getting it off when the time came to change the canopy. Doesn't the canopy have eyelets in it where you could use rope or ties to fasten it?


I wasn't going to use clamps on the canopy (yes the canopy has eyelets).

I was going to take the pipes from inside the aluminum stands and use them for pipe clamps.

It's moot now though, since I purchased a new canopy, moved the whole stand next to my big shed - now to figure out how to build a roofing structure on the stands.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

OK, I misunderstood. I agree with others the pipes won't be near heavy enough to use for pipe clamps. They are probably a different size anyway. The pipe clamp fixtures are intended to use with 3/4" plumbing pipe. Personally I prefer black pipe for gas. I think it's heavier steel than galvanized.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Don't know about the pipe thickness but the clamps seem to get a better bite into the black iron, the galvanizing seems to make the surface a bit slippery.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I had the same problem. But I just can't bring myself to throw the aluminum adjustable length legs away. Surely they must be good for something. For now, they are just taking up space in the storage shed. :-(


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> I had the same problem. But I just can't bring myself to throw the aluminum adjustable length legs away. Surely they must be good for something. For now, they are just taking up space in the storage shed. :-(


Same here.

If I don't find a use for them, they're going up on CL. Try to recoup some of the funds I've put into this shop that isn't producing anything yet


----------

